# top scratch on brand new board



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

i got the 2012 arbor relapse board for my bday this year (my wife rocks). broke it in on 1/2 at blue mt in PA. upon getting off of the 6 person lift, there was a crowd of buttholes that felt it was necessary to chill at the bottom of the ramp. it was really crowded that day and there were tons of newbies there. long story short there was a major collision at the bottom of the ramp and i ended up with a nice scratch on the top of my board. my question is would you be as upset as i am about this aesthetic disturbance? would you try to return the board (2 yr warranty), as there is also one screw that wont go into the bindings. or would you recommend what to fill the scratch with. part of it is sort of deep but no wood seems to be exposed.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

quit being a pussy, boards are meant to be ridden, and ridden hard


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Firstly, the screw problem is not uncommon. A friend's Signal has the same issue. Try tightening each screw 1/4th of the way in to get them started, then go corner to corner tightening. They'll all go in. 

If you tighten one all the way down, it'll pull the binding up from the board and the base plate will not be positioned correctly. 

As for the scratch, it's cosmetic at best. Yeah, It's not as pretty anymore, but it's the perfect excuse to get some decals going. You can find them super cheap on Ebay and can even customize the color on some. 

Cover it up and be happy. You still have a new board...she just got slapped by crowded lifts.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

wkndwarrior said:


> i got the 2012 arbor relapse board for my bday this year (my wife rocks). broke it in on 1/2 at blue mt in PA. upon getting off of the 6 person lift, there was a crowd of buttholes that felt it was necessary to chill at the bottom of the ramp. it was really crowded that day and there were tons of newbies there. long story short there was a major collision at the bottom of the ramp and i ended up with a nice scratch on the top of my board. my question is would you be as upset as i am about this aesthetic disturbance? would you try to return the board (2 yr warranty), as there is also one screw that wont go into the bindings. or would you recommend what to fill the scratch with. part of it is sort of deep but no wood seems to be exposed.


Brand new Arbor A-Frame, first day of last season, in line for first chair a skier thought it was a good idea mark the time tapping his pole on my board. At the third poke I barked at him " REALLY?? lol...Arbors are easy to scratch....but don't freak out about it, they still ride great


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Does the screw not go in even without bindings? Like if you just try screwing it straight into the board?

The thread could be a little crappy or incomplete in the insert. If you didn't want to return the board you could go to any mechanic and they could clean out the thread in about a minute with a tap&die set...

PS: Scratches are awesome, chicks dig them.





No wait, that's scars right? I get confused easily


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

It happens all the time. I never worry about it.

The best advice when I got my first board from a shop owner was to take it into the parking lot and throw it down. Boards get scratched and banged up, as long as there is no serious damage it doesn't matter.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Brand new Arbor A-Frame, first day of last season, in line for first chair a skier thought it was a good idea mark the time tapping his pole on my board. At the third poke I barked at him " REALLY?? lol...Arbors are easy to scratch....but don't freak out about it, they still ride great


:laugh::laugh::laugh:Barked at him that is a good one. I think I will try that next time. What kind of bark was it?Like BARK!!BARK!! or GRRR BARK!!GRRR!!BARK BARK GRRRRRRR!!!:laugh:


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> quit being a pussy, boards are meant to be ridden, and ridden hard


thanks for your gay response


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Firstly, the screw problem is not uncommon. A friend's Signal has the same issue. Try tightening each screw 1/4th of the way in to get them started, then go corner to corner tightening. They'll all go in.
> 
> If you tighten one all the way down, it'll pull the binding up from the board and the base plate will not be positioned correctly.


it seems as if the thread on the board is stripped. all of the other screws are in tight. this one you can turn and turn and it just doesnt catch. i tried a couple of different screws. i just rode it with 3 screws instead of 4 and it was sturdy, but its new and shouldnt be defected. ill try taking them all out and redoing it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scratches will happen. Gotta live with it. Go fuck it up over some rocks, it'll make you feel better. My brand new board got chips in the nose/tip and I don't even know how it got there. Barely noticeable though.

Just ride it. It'll look like shit after a few days anyway.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowboards aren't cars, they are made to get beat up. My board is covered in scratches, stress cracks and dents. Cover it with a sticker if it messes with your mind that much.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Quit being a pussy and slap a sticker over the scratch and ride it.

Stripped threads? Sounds like your wife bought you a factory reject, just does not seem possible a board would have been sold with stripe threads.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:Barked at him that is a good one. I think I will try that next time. What kind of bark was it?Like BARK!!BARK!! or GRRR BARK!!GRRR!!BARK BARK GRRRRRRR!!!:laugh:



LOL! Something like that...REALLY-GROWL-? That's my new board under your pole...my gloves helped too..


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, hate to pile on but it'll get scratched. The first one will bother you most but by season end, if you ride hard, you'll have lots more to keep that one company. 

The screw thread issue legitimately deserves your attention.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Take it as a reminder to not be "that guy" standing in front of the lift runout.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

wkndwarrior said:


> thanks for your gay response



If you're going to call someone "gay" atleast call them "ghey"

You're insulting others with your words and you sound like an imbred from Arkansas


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You tried different screws, but try screwing it with no binding at all? Most bindings barely let you start threading the hardware in because of the tight tolerances given the baseplate/disc thickness and the necessity to prevent bottoming out the hardware. If you aren't cranking down on the binding, it most likely won't mount. Try it with only the hardware. If it's galled, just take an M6 finishing tap (make sure it's not a drilling tap) and rethread them. If it's stripped, you could try a HeliCoil but I'd just warranty the board.

As for the scratches, treat them as a badge.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I had an arbor and loved the woodgrain... but man o man did it get scratched up quick. Just make sure it doesn't go to the wood or you might want something to glaze it.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Word of advice boards get scratched so get over it. If you care that much don't ride it. Start jibbing rocks with it and that will speed up the process works for me. You are living up to your username with this thread.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe you are being a little melodramatic but i do feel your pain. I got a little pissed off on my first chair ride this year with my first brand new board when a skier raked a ski right down the nose of my board. it left a nice white scratch on the black topsheet. needless to say after about 10 trips out this year i have many more scratches from both riding and inconsiderate lift riders. I no longer give a shit because i think it adds character.


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> If you're going to call someone "gay" atleast call them "ghey"
> 
> You're insulting others with your words and you sound like an imbred from Arkansas


talk about inbreds.......you Milo....are ghey. never been to arkansas pal.


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Word of advice boards get scratched so get over it. If you care that much don't ride it. Start jibbing rocks with it and that will speed up the process works for me. You are living up to your username with this thread.


no shit they get scratched up. i guess you didnt catch the part that i dont usually ride brand new boards. always take hand me downs on the account of i dont have 600 extra bucks in my pockets. i waited a long ass time for this new board. im over it at this point. i had started this thread shortly after my first day out with it. 

as for living up to my name, not sure what you mean by that. you should spend less time making assumptions about things you know so little about. its called working during the week.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay wkndworrier, just kidding man.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Ever heard of multi-quote? I work 50+ hours M-F and still get over 100 days. You put priorities on things in life. What's your point? Someone seems a tad sensitive?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## photobetty (Jan 8, 2012)

I know how you feel - it sucks to spend a lot of money on something (or to receive a really nice gift) and have it immediately damaged in the slightest, even if it's meant to be used and is expected to get beat up. Especially if it's something you've been coveting! And it's even worse when someone else causes the damage. When I first started working as a photographer, I was at a job and somehow ended up scratching one of my beloved camera bodies that I spent $2500 on. It was just a scratch on the LCD and it didn't affect the performance of the gear and I know it's just a tool (as is a snowboard), but it was still annoying! I was always so careful with my gear, but I had to come to terms with the fact that my camera was likely to get dinged every once in a while and at least that means I'm really USING it! I know you said you're over it, but I just wanted to say I think I understand.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Ever heard of multi-quote? I work 50+ hours M-F and still get over 100 days. You put priorities on things in life. What's your point? Someone seems a tad sensitive?


Holy cow you are so cool.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I used to be like that, then I hit rocks and I stopped caring. As long as the structure of the board is not damaged, having a dinged up board just generally means your a good rider and take it on gnarly terrain.

Scars add character


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> Holy cow you are so cool.


I could care less the guy was using work as an excuse that he can't get on the hill and I was taking that one away from him :dunno:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Do u work nights or snowboard at night? I don't see how you can get 100 days in when you work m-f.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I work days 7:30-5:30ish. I ride though either before work or after and we have a rather long season here. I got that going for me for sure, but just stating that if you want to get on the hill more you can't blame anyone but yourself.


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I could care less the guy was using work as an excuse that he can't get on the hill and I was taking that one away from him :dunno:


first of all, sir. you are really making an arse out of yourself. nobody cares what you think. you arent taking shit away from me or anyone else. no worries. or excuses. i do wish i got out more often, but i get out when i can.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

> thanks for your gay response





> talk about inbreds.......you Milo....are ghey. never been to arkansas pal.





wkndwarrior said:


> first of all, sir. you are really making an arse out of yourself. nobody cares what you think. you arent taking shit away from me or anyone else. no worries. or excuses. i do wish i got out more often, but i get out when i can.


Actually, your making an arse out of yourself by getting defensive on the internet after being called out. You should have seen these responses coming after making a thread about a scratch on your board.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Injuries are usually stories to tell. So is damage to your stick.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I work days 7:30-5:30ish. I ride though either before work or after and we have a rather long season here. I got that going for me for sure, but just stating that if you want to get on the hill more you can't blame anyone but yourself.


Just curious how much time do you get boarding each day if you work from 7:30 - 5:30 m-f? I'm not trying to start shit just genuinely curious. And if you board after work wouldn't that be at night? therefore you might only get 50 days in and 50 nights....jks

And yeah i had a new snowboard once......it got scratched, but so did my balls. that is all


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Actually, your making an arse out of yourself by getting defensive on the internet after being called out. You should have seen these responses coming after making a thread about a scratch on your board.


and so the big bad moderator has spoken! you and snowvols should get a room.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Stop babying your property. The only person who benefits from that is the next owner who'll buy it for 1/4 what you paid - if you end up selling it at all. If not, that's the board's life completely wasted when you inevitably buy a new board in a few years anyway.

Use, abuse and enjoy it. The sooner you destroy that board, the sooner you get to play with a new one.


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

Ryan_T said:


> Stop babying your property. The only person who benefits from that is the next owner who'll buy it for 1/4 what you paid - if you end up selling it at all. If not, that's the board's life completely wasted when you inevitably buy a new board in a few years anyway.


like i said earlier. im over it. the board is treating me well since. i plan on keeping this one for the long run.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I rode my board over some rocks, got a core shot, rejoiced at my lucky chance to practice my p-tex skills


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you are a fucking pussy. 

weekend warriors suck dick.

quit your crying you little bitch.

no one gives a fuck what YOU have to say.

goddamn you're a fucking pussy. pussies as pussy as you should not be allowed to snowboard.





yes i am the snowboard police.




fuck yourself you little pussy bitch.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Woah there. hahahahhahaha overkill ^^^


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you are a fucking pussy.
> 
> weekend warriors suck dick.
> 
> ...


gotta tell ya pal, you are really intimidating. and real original with the johnny cash pic. come and get me. :cheeky4:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

He went a little too hard in the paint.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

cjcameron11 said:


> Just curious how much time do you get boarding each day if you work from 7:30 - 5:30 m-f? I'm not trying to start shit just genuinely curious. And if you board after work wouldn't that be at night? therefore you might only get 50 days in and 50 nights....jks
> 
> And yeah i had a new snowboard once......it got scratched, but so did my balls. that is all


Sorry I quit paying attention to this thread since it was no longer funny. It depends if I am touring or just riding resorts. I might only get 1 lap if I am touring, but it will be over 2K vertical. That is generally done starting in March once the sun cooperates with me to allow me to ride before work. If I am just heading up after work I will get a solid 2-3 hours in unless I am just not filling it that night. :laugh:



wkndwarrior said:


> and so the big bad moderator has spoken! you and snowvols should get a room.


Dude you came on here crying about your board having a small scratch on it and you get defensive. If you want I will sell you my NS Evo on the cheap. It might have too many scratches / core shots for you though. As well as the inlay graphic popped out or cut out.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Weekend warriors who care too much about how they look instead of riding should stay in the lodge. Or better yet. Stay home. It would be one less person clogging up the lift line.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

This thread reminds me of "when keeping it real goes wrong"


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

stevetim said:


> Injuries are usually stories to tell. So is damage to your stick.


As long as this thread has degenerated into such epic win...the above post brought to mind something completely different. Maybe it happens a lot in Arkansas? :laugh:


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

sounds like one of the noobies that day was you, you can't avoid someone at the bottom of the lift, or stop with one foot in? just sell the gear and give up if you have a problem with a little scratch in your board.. this sport is not for you..

take up snowshoeing instead, less impact.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so absolutely disgusted at how nasty people's boards look when im standing in line at the lift. Im like "grrrrooooss, havent you noticed you have a scatch on your board?!"

I for one really care about the equipment of others looks.


----------



## Edde (Dec 18, 2011)

You shouldn't complain really. I took my brand new Nitro tg out for the first day and at the edges a little piece of the top sheet came off. Snowboards are meant to be ridden


----------

